# Bandsaw box: felt or flock?



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi LJ's.

I'm finishing up a bandsaw box I intend to be used as a dresser-top box. It has just one large compartment with a lift-off top. I was planning to put felt on the bottom in the inside until I discovered flocking here on this site. I don't know if I've seen flocking up close. Would you flock the bottom or felt it?

One more question about this box: What do you put under a box like this that has a flat bottom? It seems that it would not be the best to have this flat-bottomed box sitting on the flat top of a dresser. From a purely practical approach, little rubber feet is what I'm thinking. But that's not quite the aesthetic I'm going for.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I always flock my band saw boxes. It makes for a seamless look that is hard to get with felt. As for the bottom. Just make sure it's good and smooth - I wouldn't put anything on it unless it adds to the look.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I always use velvet glued to a thin piece of cardboard (the kind in the back of a notepad).
That way I can cut the cardboard to fit exactly before I use a spray adhesive to stick the velvet to it.
then I glue into the box/drawer. Overlap the edges.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnJoiner,

I say flocking hands down on a bandsaw box. Gary's suggestion is very good for perfectly straight pieces but would not work on irregular surfaces. Good quality velvet is quite expensive and, when you do the math, flocking does not look so expensive. The only problem with flocking is when you get overly ambitious and try to cover too large a surface at a time and let the glue dry beyond 10 minutes. Flocking will not adhere to the glue well enough then. If you spray the flocking within 5 minutes, as Betsy mentioned, the quality of the result is impressive.

Alin


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

When makeing my jewlery box, I ran into this problem, I decided on felt for a realy nice look, I did what gary does, over lap the edges with a dato or rabbit.


----------

